# IOWA Snow Thread



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

I am starting to get tired of this white stuff. Sure the money is great, but I am looking forward to spring. How is everybody else doing?


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

im loving it. have 3 vbox spreaders and they are always busy if there isnt snow.


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

i am lovin it. it has allowed me to buy a new truck, plow and spreader this year. oh yeah and 3 new snowblowers and a yamaha rhino for sidewalks. also going to disney in the spring!!! can't wait for warm weather though:redbounce


----------

